# Bonitos at the Pensacola Beach Pier?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everybody, 

Has anyone been catching bonitos at the PBP? If not, when will they start running thick. Also, I was at the Destin Pass once in the middle of the winter and they were all over the east jeddy, like you could have cast net them. Is that hit or miss over there?

Thanks


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

They should start shredding rain minnows in Pensacola Pass any day now.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

What's the best time to catch them? I've heard in the early morning or evening but does it matter?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> What's the best time to catch them? I've heard in the early morning or evening but does it matter?


Typically, early morning then the bite tapers off around 10 or 11 AM. But, you can get some good afternoon bites too. Bring a variety of lures (soft plastics, white pomp jigs, metals, etc.). If you like bubble rigs, use a fly to imitate the glass minnows and/or small bait fish they are feeding on. If the False Albacore are sipping snot bait, you may have to tie on a fairly small fly.

These fish are a blast on light tackle. I primarily use white pomp jigs and soft plastics.


----------

